

Real programmers can do these problems easily–author posts wrong solution to #4 - altern8
https://blog.svpino.com/2015/05/08/solution-to-problem-4/ref=hn

======
juanplusjuan
Looks like it links to a 404?

~~~
psykovsky
Take out the ref=hn from the URL. Somebody forgot the '?', it seems ;)

